# 80/20 extruded aluminum



## aaronacj (Feb 10, 2015)

I am sure someone has posted this before but just in case i wanted to share. I was searching for a cheap fence for my Incra miter on Amazon.com and i just didn't need a $100+ fence system but I wanted something solid and aluminum. After clicking around i ran in to 80/20 which i like to think is an adult version of an Erector set, they have 100s of components and the piece i got is heavy and solid. I also ordered a 48" piece and some other components because i will be building a sled out of it.

I don't know if i enjoy building wood items or making jigs more…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

We used it at times in our plant in the machine shop. It is very handy when it is appropriate but it is fairly expensive so you don't want to overdo it. BTW, we had a fairly complete machine shop. However, if you have the room and a little spare money you would be surprised at what you can accomplish with just a horizontal metal band saw, a drill press, a cracker box welder, and an acetylene torch. Add a vertical milling machine and you are really 'cooking with gas'.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jshroyer (Nov 10, 2013)

Just so you are aware bosch makes a version of this too. Its call RexRoth. You might want to look into this. I really like this stuff though. if you can cut it with a bandsaw, jig saw, or hack saw (to build up the guns) then you are set. I find some of this stuff at the scrap yard every now and then. people scrap it because its aluminum but its cheaper for me to buy there. There might be holes in it but there also might be attachments/brackets on it still too. Great so i dont have to buy or make them.


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

I should own stock in 8020. I use it all the time. I find the best price for it on eBay. They sell there shorts and overstocks there. I use their 1050 series for t slot. I like it better than the blue stuff.

To the OP. Nice job on the miter gauge. I used it for a back rails on my miter slider saw. I've built around 7 different machines and fixtures with it.

Al


----------



## jtm (Dec 2, 2013)

80/20 is cool, and eBay is a great place to get it.

The only problem is that the shipping adds up real fast.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

Check out vsctools.com, I have their T-Square fence system along with a 48" long 80/20. Incredible for adapting to your needs.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

8020 rocks. I often find myself looking through their catalog. It's a "solution looking for a problem" kind of thing for me.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^^^^ Perfectly Said!!


----------



## Oughtsix (Mar 9, 2015)

Router table fence:


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I will have to check it out and see if they have an outlet store. The factory is about 25mi. from me.


----------



## GFactor (Jan 8, 2014)

I know they sell off their random extras (outlet type stuff) on EBay as "8020inc Garage Sale"

For those who may not know, 8020's website is: 8020.net

If you click on: "Downloads & Links" you can download and / all of their "Flip Books" which are guaranteed to get your mind racing.

AND the cherry on top is the fact the they have all of their products in SketchUp, ready to download.

Cheers!


----------



## AlBTha (Feb 22, 2012)

I used it to make a panel saw. The linear bearings work perfectly for this.

If you buy it on ebay and purchase more than one item. Don't pay for them one at a time. Let them send an invoice or pay for them together and they will wave a lot of the shipping cost

Al


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Makes a great CNC router frame,outfeed table,workbench,cart for moving the table saw around and…..


----------

